
Show HN: Compile Tensorflow to WebAssembly - matheist
https://github.com/nuchi/tf-to-xla-to-wasm/
======
gitgud
Actually pretty interesting, nice work! I like the human to dog translator

[https://humantoanimal.com](https://humantoanimal.com)

